# 2000 Saturn wiper motor problem



## ashukoff (Jun 4, 2008)

Replaced the wiper motor on an L series 2000 Saturn sedan. The wipers want to go down instead of up. How do I synch the mechanism to make them operate properly?

Thanks!

Added 10/1/2008 Figured it out. Rotated the linkage arm 180 degrees.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry I didn't see this post sooner. It is also a good idea to put loctite on the threads at the motor crank arm and at the wiper arms. The nuts tend to loosen.


----------

